# B7800hsd / la402



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

It seems as though I can raise the loader bucket with no problems, but when lowering it the control valve locks to down position. Can this be fixed, and how?


----------



## emptyharddrive (Feb 26, 2011)

Not sure if this is what you are talking about, I have the same tractor. When you say it locks into the down position. You may be pushing the lever too far up, putting it into the float position which would keep the bucket down but floating on top of the ground.


----------

